# Ancora piú cattive nuove



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2014)

Ho sentito mio padre.
È fuori di testa totalmente.
Mi ha detto che...lui diventa nonno e io zia.
Sono rimasta ghiacciata al telefono.
Il mio fratellino piccolo ha messo incinta la tipa che si scopa, che ha otto anni più di lui e un altro figlio da altro uomo.
Che questo non vuol dire nulla ma...porca merda. Un cazzo di preservativo no?
Gesù.
Prevedo fuoco e fiamme.
Ma come è potuto succedere? Gli ho chiesto.
Porca puttana papá, hai fatto dei pistolotti a tutti sull'importanza degli anticoncezionali che quasi scopavamo con lo scafandro e ora...ora...lei è rimasta incinta?

È esploso in una di quelle rabbie da far cagare addosso Hannibal Lecter, che per un'attimo ho temuto gli prendesse un infarto.
Ha cominciato a sbraitare come un ossesso dicendo che ha indetto una riunione a pranzo con tutte le parti in causa, Stronza compresa.
Che tra l'altro, vista la bomba scoppiata ieri con l'incitamento della tipa, mi chiedo che cazzo voleva dirmi.
E mio padre ha confermato che non sapeva delle telefonate, quindi oggi riunione anche per lei.


Madonna santa che bordello.
Povero mio padre.
Questa di avere messa incinta la tipa credo sia uno dei colpi peggiori che gli potessero capitare.
Spero non sia troppo duro.



Ora chiamo Mattia.


----------

